# Qu'est-ce qui peut perturber la Freebox player ?



## JediMac (1 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,
Mon FAI est donc Free via une Freebox revolution, connectée en fibre.
Le server (au 1er) et le player (au rdc) sont reliés via des freeplug.
Éh bien lorsque mes chers enfants marchent au 1er ou utilisent l'escalier, ça perturbe la TV . Que ce soit du direct ou un enregistrement, l'image et le son sont saccadés, voire l'image se fige complètement sans le son.
Dans les meilleurs jours, il suffit d'attendre que les déplacements s'arrêtent pour que la diffusion TV redevienne normale, mais on peut aussi devoir redémarrer le player.
Cette perturbation ne touche pas Netflix.

Qu'est-ce qui peut expliquer ce phénomème ?
J'ai vérifié les branchements, pensant à un effet des vibrations, mais tout est bon.

Je précise au cas où, la Freebox server est connectée à un routeur Orbi, lui même relié en ethernet à 2 satellites, mais je ne pense pas que ça intervienne dans la connexion avec le player.

Merci


----------



## Polo35230 (2 Juin 2021)

Salut,

Curieux, et pas logique du tout.
On est à la limite du paranormal…
J’aurais pensé aussi à des vibrations, mais que Netflix n’ait pas de pb, alors là…  

Les Boîtiers CPL ne sont pas sur une multiprise, par hasard?
As-tu essayé d’autres câbles ethernet?
As-tu essayé (si c’est possible) de mettre les freeplugs sur d’autres prises électriques?

Perso, comme test, je mettrai un Mac ou  un PC en ethernet au rdc sur le freeplug côté TV, et je ferais deux speedtest.
Le premier avec les gosses dans le jardin, et le deuxième avec les gosses au 1er étage en essayant de perturber la liaison
Ça permettrait de savoir s’il y a pb côté player.


----------



## maxou56 (2 Juin 2021)

Polo35230 a dit:


> mais que Netflix n’ai pas de pb, alors là…


Bonsoir,
Pour Netflix il y’a du cache, donc un micro-coupure ou baise de débit de courte durée n’auront pas d’impact contrairement a une diffusion en direct.



JediMac a dit:


> Je précise au cas où, la Freebox server est connectée à un routeur Orbi, lui même relié en ethernet à 2 satellites, mais je ne pense pas que ça intervienne dans la connexion avec le player.


Comment sont connectés la freebox révolution et player?
Ethernet (idéal), CPL (free plug) ou wifi?


----------



## JediMac (3 Juin 2021)

Bonjour

Les freebox sont connectées via des freeplug, donc CPL j'imagine.



Polo35230 a dit:


> As-tu essayé d’autres câbles ethernet?


Non, mais vu que c'est du CPL, en quoi les câbles ethernet seraient impliqués. De plus, aucun souci avec le maillage wifi Orbi, le routeur étant relié en ethernet aux satellites.



Polo35230 a dit:


> As-tu essayé (si c’est possible) de mettre les freeplugs sur d’autres prises électriques?
> 
> Perso, comme test, je mettrai un Mac ou  un PC en ethernet au rdc sur le freeplug côté TV, et je ferais deux speedtest.
> Le premier avec les gosses dans le jardin, et le deuxième avec les gosses au 1er étage en essayant de perturber la liaison
> Ça permettrait de savoir s’il y a pb côté player.


Pas encore testé de changer de prises et je ferai des tests en connectant le freeplug "player" sur un portable dès que possible.



maxou56 a dit:


> Pour Netflix il y’a du cache, donc un micro-coupure ou baise de débit de courte durée n’auront pas d’impact contrairement a une diffusion en direct.


Ça se tiendrait si les enregistrements sur la box n'étaient pas aussi touchés.

Merci de vos suggestions


----------



## patlek (3 Juin 2021)

Les freeplugs, moi, je trouvais pas çà terrible.

Du coup, j' ai un fil ethernet d'une vingtaine de metres qui traine par terre (Il passe par le couloir, les pièces...) c' est un peu bazar, mais a mes yeux, c' est mieux que les freeplugs.

A la limite, je préfererais un e liaison Wifi aux freeplugs.


----------



## maxou56 (3 Juin 2021)

JediMac a dit:


> Ça se tiendrait si les enregistrements sur la box n'étaient pas aussi touchés.


Bonjour,
Je ne connais pas Free, mais les enregistrement ce font sur le player ou sur la Freebox? Si c’est sur la Freebox c’est aussi dépendant du CPL.



JediMac a dit:


> Les freebox sont connectées via des freeplug, donc CPL j'imagine.


Oui c’est du CPL, donc dépendent de la qualité du réseau électrique domestique (Câblage, tableau…)
Si par exemple les enfants allument ou éteignent la lumiére, branchent quelque chose cela peut perturber le CPL.

A titre perso je ne suis pas fan du CPL, niveau ondes c’est vraiment pas top (bien pire que le wifi).


----------



## Polo35230 (3 Juin 2021)

JediMac a dit:


> Non, mais vu que c'est du CPL, en quoi les câbles ethernet seraient impliqués.


Parce que ce sont des câbles ethernet qui sont utilisés entre les freeplugs et la box d'un côté et le player de l'autre.
vérifie bien leurs connexions de chaque côté.



patlek a dit:


> Les freeplugs, moi, je trouvais pas çà terrible.
> 
> Du coup, j' ai un fil ethernet d'une vingtaine de metres qui traine par terre (Il passe par le couloir, les pièces...) c' est un peu bazar, mais a mes yeux, c' est mieux que les freeplugs.


Alors oui, l'ethernet est une valeur sûre. D'ailleurs, un test avec un câble ethernet directement entre la box et le player, donc, sans passer par les freeplugs permettrait de savoir où est le pb.

Le CPL peut être satisfaisant, mais il est plus sensible à l'environnement et au positionnement des prises électriques. Par exemples, si au niveau du tableau électrique, elles sont de part et d'autre d'un disjoncteur différentiel.
Et, bien sûr, il ne faut pas utiliser de multiprises...


----------



## JediMac (3 Juin 2021)

Je vais donc tester un branchement de la Freebox player via ethernet, un satellite Orbi est tout près, je pourrai repiquer dessus.


----------



## Polo35230 (3 Juin 2021)

JediMac a dit:


> Je vais donc tester un branchement de la Freebox player via ethernet, un satellite Orbi est tout près, je pourrai repiquer dessus.


Il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe...  
Que vient faire le satellite Orbi dans l'histoire?


----------



## JediMac (3 Juin 2021)

Tant que je passais par du CPL, rien, mais pour tester en ethernet, comme le routeur Orbi est relié aux satellites via ethernet, et qu'un satellite est proche du player, je vais m'en servir comme switch pour privilégier la connexion ethernet entre le server et le player, plutôt que le wifi.


----------



## JediMac (5 Juin 2021)

Bonjour

Je ne parviens pas à relier les box en ethernet.
Je vous détaille le branchement de départ :

Box server et player branchées aux freeplug (électricité+ethernet)
Box server relié par ethernet au routeur Orbi
Routeur orbi relié par ethernet à un switch
Switch relié par ethernet aux 2 satellites Orbi
Orbi relié par ethernet à l'iMac
Voici comment j'ai modifié pour relier les 2 box via ethernet :

J'ai débranché les câbles ethernet des 2 plug, côté box et côté plug
J'ai débranché l'iMac du satellite pour brancher un câble ethernet du satellite au player.
Ça ne fonctionne pas, le player essaie sans succès de synchroniser avec le server. Où ai-je mal branché ?


----------



## patlek (5 Juin 2021)

Je comprend pas grand chose a ton bazar, mais bon...

Chez moi, c'est relativement simple.

J' ai la freebox révolution, en deux morceau, la freebox et un lecteur Bluray dont je me serts jamais mais qui est branché. Je pense que j' ai désaccouplé les freeplugs au moment ou je suis passé au cable éthernet.

De memoir pour désaccoupler les freeplugs, il doit y avoir un bouton, et il faut appuyer dessus 10 secondes, il faut que la lumiere soit passe au rouge (lumiere verte si ils sont accouplé)

Et la freebox et le lecteur buray sont pret de la TV dans le salon, et mon cable éthernet va de la freebox a mon i-mac qui est dans mon bureau.

Je n' ai pas de routeur, mais il me semble que l'on peut regler la freebox pour la mettre en mode routeur. Mais je n' ai pas besoin de routeur, et je peut me connecter si je le veux depuis mon I-mac sur le disque dur de la Freebox, si je veux y déposer un fichier.


----------



## JediMac (5 Juin 2021)

Un schéma vaut mieux que...

Branchement de base : les Freebox sont reliées via les plug.








Branchement que j'ai testé sans succès : les plug ne servent plus que pour l'alimentation électrique des box, et il me semble que les box sont connectées via ethernet.






Mais je ne pensais pas qu'il fallait désassocier les plug. J'ai essayé, les boutons clignotaient orange, mais les freebox ne parvenaient toujours pas à s'associer.


----------



## maxou56 (5 Juin 2021)

JediMac a dit:


> Ça ne fonctionne pas, le player essaie sans succès de synchroniser avec le server. Où ai-je mal branché ?


Bonjour,
Le soucis c’est que tu dois avoir 2 réseau. Si tu as configuré le orbi en mode routeur (Serveur dhcp...).
Par ex:
freebox (plage ip 192.168.X.0/24) <——> Routeur (plage ip 192.168.Y.0/24) <———> Réseau local (géré par le routeur orbi)

Ca change d’un opérateur à l’autre, mais faut sans doute que le player soit sur le même réseau que la freebox, ou que la freebox puisse communiquer avec lui.
Hors ici le réseau « orbi » voit le réseau « freebox », mais pas l’inverse.

Je ne connais pas les orbi, mais il doit être possible de configurer le routeur principal en point d’accès, comme ça le réseau est géré par la freebox (serveur dhcp, dns…)


----------



## JediMac (5 Juin 2021)

OK, et si je mettais un cable ethernet directement de la box au switch, tout en laissant le reste tel que, ça solutionnerait ?


----------



## maxou56 (5 Juin 2021)

JediMac a dit:


> OK, et si je mettais un cable ethernet directement de la box au switch, tout en laissant le reste tel que, ça solutionnerait ?


Non ça mettrait une belle pagaille dans ton réseau.
(Tu auras 2 routeurs, 2 serveurs DHCP sur ton réseau...)


----------



## JLB21 (8 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

Peut-être pourrais-tu t'inspirer de ce post du forum Freenews où un problème similaire est évoqué.
Et où l'on parle notamment de ré-initialiser les Freeplugs.
J'ai des Freebox depuis les débuts de Free et j'ai toujours considéré que les Freeplugs étaient des boîtiers CPL de piètre qualité.

Sachant que la technologie CPL, quel que soit le fabriquant ça reste très aléatoire. 
J'ai, à côté d'un réseau wifi mesh, un réseau CPL car mon ordi principal est fort éloigné du serveur.
Et à chaque fois, il faut trouver dans une pièce quelle prise de courant convient mieux que les autres, les différences de débit pouvant être considérables.


----------



## love_leeloo (8 Juin 2021)

et pourquoi pas simplement tirer un cable RJ45 entre les 2 boitiers Free (vu le prix d'un simple cable RJ45 cat6) ?
virer du coup le CPL.
au moins pour essayer et voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## JediMac (9 Juin 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> et pourquoi pas simplement tirer un cable RJ45 entre les 2 boitiers Free (vu le prix d'un simple cable RJ45 cat6) ?
> virer du coup le CPL.
> au moins pour essayer et voir ce que ça donne.


Y'a quand même presque 25 m entre les 2.
Et puis il est déjà tiré puisqu'il sert à connecter le satellite Orbi au routeur.
J'ai pu enfin remonté le réseau Orbi et je peux à nouveau accéder à l'administration, je vais donc creuser pour passer le routeur en point d'accès.


----------



## JediMac (9 Juin 2021)

J'ai trouvé comment passer le routeur Orbi en mode AP, mais le Freeplayer tente de s'associer au Freeserver, sans succès.


----------



## maxou56 (9 Juin 2021)

JediMac a dit:


> J'ai trouvé comment passer le routeur Orbi en mode AP, mais le Freeplayer tente de s'associer au Freeserver, sans succès.


Bonsoir,
Si il est en point d'accès il faut peut-être brancher la Freebox sur un port LAN, plutôt que sur le WAN du routeur.
Je ne connais pas les orbi. Mais sur certains routeurs le port WAN peut devenir un port LAN supplémentaire si il sont configuré Bridge ou point d'accès.


----------



## v1nce29 (28 Octobre 2021)

Tu reçois la télé par la TNT et les enfants font obstacle aux ondes.


----------

